# Alpine INA-W900 Owners manual



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

I found this on the alpine website in case anybody want to take a look!

http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM%20INA-W900%20English.pdf


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

cool man thanks for the link,


----------



## Builtlikeatank (Sep 22, 2008)

Bluetooth is still an add on option, what a joke. Looks like Pioneer is still the way to go for all in one, and Alpine remains a most in one...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

2v preouts. :/

I don't really understand why companies can't add higher voltage preouts. Is the cost of doing so really that much?




Builtlikeatank said:


> Bluetooth is still an add on option, what a joke. ... and Alpine remains a most in one...


Agreed.


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

A few nice things I noticed about the unit:

1. It has a small windows for the map when you are on the source screen, so you can see the map when you are controlling the audio

2. Alpine remains the only company that uses the digital out from the ipod for music, resulting in much better SQ when used with apple lossless. Sure other companies have USB, but they don't use it to carry music, it's just for index searching on ipod (try unplugging the rca's from the ipod cable on a pioneer or kenwood)

3. It has a video overlay for the reverse camera built in. I love this feature as it gives you reference points on your camera to make it easier to park.

Sure it doesn't have bluetooth built in, but the alpine module is so small and easy to install, it doesn't bother me. I work for an alpine dealer, and the rep came by and told us they wanted to keep BT separate so that it is easier to upgrade BT firmware down the road and possibly we could see a BT3.0 device next year.

Anyway it's certainly a step in the right direction for alpine after the w505 navigation debacle.


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh and it's pretty cheap to:

Alpine iNA-W900 DVD/navigation receiver at Crutchfield Signature

plus the BT at $149 retail and it's the best 7" DDIN for the price.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Can you hook a H701 processor to it or just imprint?


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't see an optical output... or am I missing something?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lbc240 said:


> A few nice things I noticed about the unit:
> 
> 1. It has a small windows for the map when you are on the source screen, so you can see the map when you are controlling the audio
> 
> ...


1. The pioneer does the opposite of this. It shows you artist/song information in the navi screen. I prefer this... you have the benefit of seeing the navigation more than music information, which is what I'd rather see if I need to have the navi info up at all.

2. I believe you are right. I'm not really hung up on it, but it is a point.

3. I don't use backup cameras, so I don't know exactly what you're talking about. I'll just take your word for it. 





lbc240 said:


> they wanted to keep BT separate so that it is easier to upgrade BT firmware down the road and possibly we could see a BT3.0 device next year.
> 
> Anyway it's certainly a step in the right direction for alpine after the w505 navigation debacle.


IMO, this is a lame excuse. You can upgrade the f/w via USB which the alpine has, and all the other headunits in it's competition have as well. 

Even better is the fact that alpine's BT has sucked every iteration. How many times do they need to put out a new version? 
And, truthfully, when have you EVER known alpine to do any upgrades? I've only known them to put out new models. Maybe they do upgrades with the imprint software, but I've never seen them do that with anything else they put out. There's been 2 BT modules, iirc. Has there ever been an update released for those? (I don't know)

And, quite honestly, I've heard so many bad things about their navigation units as of late from dealers and users alike, that I wouldn't trust running any of their external add-ons. 


Maybe for an MSRP of $800, I could see that deck being a good contender. But, when you consider that the z110bt price is coming down and is currently at $999 (non authorized), and remove $150 (the price of the alpine BT add-on), I just don't really get it.

To me it just comes down to alpine and their add-ons. If they got the navi right with the w900 then I'll be glad to hear it. But going off their track record (which is all we have to go off of until this thing hits the market) I just don't think I'd be holding my breath for it to be the next big thing. 

Having said all of that, if I were in the market for a new deck I would probably have this on my list to consider. But, it probably won't come out for a few months. Alpine's always been VERY slow about release dates vs. advertised times.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Neel said:


> I don't see an optical output... or am I missing something?


+1, no optical?


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

tintbox said:


> Can you hook a H701 processor to it or just imprint?


x2 i just picked one up in a trade with the rux-c701, so now its got me thinking of running an alpine dd.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> 1. The pioneer does the opposite of this. It shows you artist/song information in the navi screen. I prefer this... you have the benefit of seeing the navigation more than music information, which is what I'd rather see if I need to have the navi info up at all.
> 
> 2. I believe you are right. I'm not really hung up on it, but it is a point.
> 
> ...


I used to be a BIG alpine fan because of the sound quality.

I do however have to agree with you on this one man, Alpine isnt what it used to be and they NEVER release an update, Kenwood and pioneer on the other hand release an update every 15 days it seems like :laugh::laugh:

Not to mention they seem to have either gotten rid of the QC department or switched companies altogether.....Just like how with the sirius ready new alpine units where after a month or so it stops recognizing the sirius as a seperate source, and you have to unplug the unit and reconnect it...Do you know what ALPINE'S tech support told me was the ONLY viable option????
To install a friggin switch onto the power line and tie it to the battery INSTEAD of to an ignition source in order to be able to reset the unit instead of unplugging it.

To me as an installer and even as far as my customers are concerened that's just unacceptable....


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

pretty dumb to not include the optical on their premier deck

I still cant believe alpine didnt

a) release and updated 9965 THIS IS THE PERFECT DECK just need the ipod/usb upgrade and more in dash eq/crossover ability, and 

b) discontinued the h701 and

c) keep with these ridiculous add on parts for the multimedia units

they really are letting pioneer take over the market imo, and im a DIEHARD alpine fan, its hurts to see the R/D dept keep making mistakes


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

lbc240 said:


> Sure it doesn't have bluetooth built in, but the alpine module is so small and easy to install, it doesn't bother me. I work for an alpine dealer, and the rep came by and told us they wanted to keep BT separate so that it is easier to upgrade BT firmware down the road and possibly we could see a BT3.0 device next year.


This just doesn't fly. The Pioneers Bluetooth can be updated by SD card. This is all they need. Do something where it can either read a firmware update from USB or SD and they would be set.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Agreed, if we're looking at it from an upgradeability thing for the 'consumer, then why is it better to require a new module altogether, than a simple f/w upgrade?

I'd truthfully like to hear the logic behind this, cause my assumption is simply that they're just playing to people's desire to have the 'new' thing and trust that they will upgrade as new modules are released. I don't believe it has anything to do with helping the customer.
However, I would expect it to be cheaper for them to make f/w updates available than putting out a new product... unless that new product isn't really new and didn't require much r&d at all.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

newtitan said:


> pretty dumb to not include the optical on their premier deck
> 
> I still cant believe alpine didnt
> 
> ...


I totally agree on the DVA-9965. They need to upgrade this to the level of the Pioneer DEH-P01. Copper chassis, USB based ipod, built in HD with Multicasting, 4 way crossover support and 31 band GEQ per channel. I just picked one of these up and it is a sweet unit, but definitely dated. At least it outputs CD and radio over optical. I just got the chance to test the iPod and it is analog only out of this unit.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Agreed, if we're looking at it from an upgradeability thing for the 'consumer, then why is it better to require a new module altogether, than a simple f/w upgrade?
> 
> I'd truthfully like to hear the logic behind this, cause my assumption is simply that they're just playing to people's desire to have the 'new' thing and trust that they will upgrade as new modules are released. I don't believe it has anything to do with helping the customer.
> However, I would expect it to be cheaper for them to make f/w updates available than putting out a new product... unless that new product isn't really new and didn't require much r&d at all.


I think this is more of the case sadly.....

They would end up with say the new improved Bluetooth module that costs 160 dollars, When in reality it is the exact same OLD unit with newer firmware.....

I don't know when alpine started being so deceitful, I remember when I first started doing this alpine WAS the best of the best, now they are mediocre at best


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

newtitan said:


> pretty dumb to not include the optical on their premier deck
> 
> I still cant believe alpine didnt
> 
> ...


I personally really liked this unit, However many customers whose cars I put this radio in seemed to complain about the friggin "glide touch bar" saying it was to sensitive OR they couldnt get used to it...

I personally really liked the glide touch and had NO issues using it at all, I actually thought it was pretty neat IMHO

I would love to get ahold of one now though since I think it would suit me perfectly.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Maybe a few of us with electronics backgrounds should get together and start our own business with the intent not to screw consumers, but to be like car audio companies were back in the day, respectable and completely respected by their costumers. Work at making the best units within a price range and sort of rotating units so that only a few models are released each year and the older models are updated with new features that can be user upgraded through firmware.


----------



## rakisto (Oct 20, 2009)

hmmm 2v preouts...


----------



## BIGWHITE (Apr 11, 2008)

All I've bought is Alpine decks since I was in high school. But I'm very disappointed with the lack of nav. map upgrades. I bought the W205 & upgraded to the W505 because of ipod video. But they have failed to support the Blackbird 2. No map updates. If I wasn't from my city following the Nav. prompts could get you killed here since alot of streets have been made 1 way streets since 2005(looks like that what year the map is from). Another thing is quality. Me & my girlfriend both have this deck. No problems from it but the Blackbird has been repaired a total of 7 times between both of us.(all free repairs). I would have bought the nve-p1 if it had updates but they haven't released map updates for that either. They should get one of these Navigation companies like Tom Tom to make their nav. units if they are not going to update it. I would like once a year. But I would take once every 2 years. As long as I new a update was coming.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Only thing I don't like is the lack of optical and 2v outputs. You had to guess since they don't make the 701 anymore they were going to stop having an optical out. So I am on the fence now. Afterall you can add a nve-300 navigation to the w505. As for the sirrius dropping off blame sirrius. All of the brands have this issue. It has something to do with the SCC1. Funny thing is that XM is the same way. Satelite radio is such a mess. I liked it better when all of the manufatures made there own satelite tuners. You know Pioneer isn't perfect either. AVIC-N1 was a complete disaster too.


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> 1. The pioneer does the opposite of this. It shows you artist/song information in the navi screen. I prefer this... you have the benefit of seeing the navigation more than music information, which is what I'd rather see if I need to have the navi info up at all.


True, i do like it how the pioneer does that. I think kenwood is like that too.



bikinpunk said:


> Even better is the fact that alpine's BT has sucked every iteration. How many times do they need to put out a new version?
> And, truthfully, when have you EVER known alpine to do any upgrades? I've only known them to put out new models. Maybe they do upgrades with the imprint software, but I've never seen them do that with anything else they put out. There's been 2 BT modules, iirc. Has there ever been an update released for those? (I don't know)


The newest one (the 3rd one) works pretty well. I've installed quite a few and have had no complaints. The early ones were terrible though(useless even). I've seen 2 software updates for the newest KCE-400BT model, update goes over bluetooth and takes 30 seconds.




bikinpunk said:


> And, quite honestly, I've heard so many bad things about their navigation units as of late from dealers and users alike, that I wouldn't trust running any of their external add-ons.


Sadly that is the state of alpine reputation now. From what i can see this navi is the same navi they developed for the new scion radio they are making, so it's been vetted by toyota. I'm gonna take that as a damn good sign...
Scion | HD




bikinpunk said:


> Maybe for an MSRP of $800....


Not really fair to compare retail price to street price is it? Plus i just found out they'll have a package with the BT module in the box. Our dealer cost for the alpine package with BT is cheaper than our cost for the z110, and remember you still have to buy a damn expensive ipod cable for the pioneer (or kenwood). 




bikinpunk said:


> Alpine's always been VERY slow about release dates vs. advertised times.


In the past this was always the case... this year expect to see them in late Jan/early Feb

Don't get me wrong, I don't think this unit is all that amazing, but as an alpine fanboy, I'm happy to see something that doesn't suck and is actually competitive in the navi market


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

lbc240 said:


> True, i do like it how the pioneer does that. I think kenwood is like that too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any idea if it will control the h701


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

roxj01 said:


> any idea if it will control the h701


 cant say for sure but it does have alpine processor control (for the h100), so I bet it'll work like the 505


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

lets all send alpine OUR idea of what should be their next h.u since their lab rats arent getting it


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

I so agree....not one 7' double din out there for s/q

drop the amp inside, no blue tooth or nav, 
4-6 volt pre outs burr brown d/a's no fancy copper chassis.

and a price way lower than f1???

seems a simple thing to do, would sell to anyone looking for s/q and end up being a cult classic....and alpine could regain some of what its lost.....


be much better than tons of things built in that dont work anyway...

just my cent and a half.....hey times are hard...


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

hey. look at eclipce


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

bmwproboi05 said:


> hey. look at eclipce


well no double din eclipse without nav....avx5000 in a ddin, would be as close as I have seen......



still up in the air with head units.....


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

yeah, but im sayin if eclipce can do it alpine should be able too. it seems quality goes down each year


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

what is going to suck is that if they made a DD like that it's either going to look like the japanese ones you see on ebay, or it'll only have minimal processing power for 2-way only with a measly 5 band EQ and limited x-overs. Mark my words. 


Though, if you check the alpine site for Japan, they do have some pretty interesting products. Not the ones I referenced as being on ebay, though. Actually like a w505 but much nicer, more technology and 3-way active with surely at least the processing power of the 9887.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

here the link ppl 

Google Translate

looks good. lets get some of this stuff in us!


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks for the link....now that just makes me sick, the speaker line up looks killer: look at all the phaseplugs, wonder what they sound like?
the good ol usa, we want volume, not SQ, 
I blame the ipod for starting all this,
like grunge killed real guitar players in the 90s...
if I want 5/1 surround in the car I have but one choice, kenwood, the rest are impossable to find. 
the eclipse and alpine units discontinued, a quik search on the avx5000 ...discontinued....
man .....just nothing out there new that I like....


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I think my Bluetooth module on my kenwood updates through Bluetooth, I think the unit itself does it through a burned CD - doesn't get much easier than that


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

bmwproboi05 said:


> ...since their lab rats arent getting it


It's not the lab rats that don't want to make a badass $2000 DDin, it's the bean counters....

Anyway, that Japanese X08 DDin doesn't have nearly the processing power that I would want... just 2 way x-over and a weak parametric. 

What it comes down to is that it's not worth it to produce such a powerful unit when it's pretty easy to add it on afterward with any sort of external processor. I know it sucks but your version of a dream DDin won't ever happen.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

chipss said:


> if I want 5/1 surround in the car I have but one choice, kenwood, the rest are impossable to find.
> the eclipse and alpine units discontinued, a quik search on the avx5000 ...discontinued....
> man .....just nothing out there new that I like....


Eclipse AVX5000

Eclipse DCU105

Pioneer USA - DVD Receivers * This unit is as potent as the h701,if not better!*

Pioneer AVH-P7800DVD Car Video Player - AVHP7800DVD - Buy.com



.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

tinctorus said:


> I personally really liked this unit, However many customers whose cars I put this radio in seemed to complain about the friggin "glide touch bar" saying it was to sensitive OR they couldnt get used to it...
> 
> I personally really liked the glide touch and had NO issues using it at all, I actually thought it was pretty neat IMHO
> 
> I would love to get ahold of one now though since I think it would suit me perfectly.



I still dont get why people did not like the glide touch, I mean it was soooo fast searching for tracks through multiple dvd folders, radio presets etc

now using it while driving wasnt the easiest thats for sure, but I could hit the stop light, change whatever I needed far faster than with buttons

either way

they should have updated the 9965, but downgraded it to the 9860/9861

and did any of you dealer insiders ever figure out why in the world they discontinued the h701?

just doesn't make any sense, could they no longer source the parts or something?


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

newtitan said:


> and did any of you dealer insiders ever figure out why in the world they discontinued the h701?


They weren't selling for ****...

(at least that's what our alpine rep told me)

I bet the only ones they were selling were to non-authorized sites selling to whiney internet buyers


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Outside of us sq dorks it is hard to sell a processor.


----------



## AppleBonker (Jan 5, 2010)

audio+civic said:


> Outside of us sq dorks it is hard to sell a processor.


This is definitely true. Unfortunately, many of us with the 701 would like to continue using it. I'm currently running a W205, but it's been having its issues so I am in need of an upgrade.

If anyone has any contacts or can find this information out, it would be greatly appreciated:
Will the W900 work with an H701?
Will that combination require the KCE-900E?
Will the W900 work with the older TUA-T500HD?

This device does look somewhat promising, but only because I want to maintain functionality of my audio processor. I seem to be constantly tweaking my audio on the fly, so I would hate to have to go a different route.


----------



## dradd21 (Jan 13, 2009)

The X08 in Japan is Bad Ass!! 

I have always been a long time Alpine Fan... But I have to admit that for the first time in my life I'm thinking of looking else where for my next DD.. It is very sad how poor the IVA-W205 and the PMD-B200 integration was. I was one of the first people in my area to get this piece and boy was I sorry.... I went through 3 units b/f they finally admitted that maybe they shouldn't have released this package just yet. I have been running the 4th unit for just over 2 years now, I've gotten used to it by now, but I will admit that the maps REALLY suck. I drive over 4K a month in several states and have found myself in odd places looking for p.o.i. many times. I don't trust the restaurant locator at all anymore. I would LOVE it if Tom Tom or Garmin would take over the maps and Alpine stick to what they used to know.... (Sigh.......) Do I really want to take the chance again on committing myself to spending the money on a guaranteed piece of ****..... (I can't believe that I just admitted that my favorite of all time is now headed down the tubes IMO...) 

And why can't they just release a map upgrade every year???? I would pay good money not to have to change things out every year.... Like $100 or something to upgrade every year. Not $1000 like I'm looking at spending. But me being in business I understand that they are looking at selling their new technology first!! 

UGH!!


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

AppleBonker said:


> Will the W900 work with an H701?
> Will that combination require the KCE-900E?
> Will the W900 work with the older TUA-T500HD?


It Should
Yes, if you want voice guidance
It Should

Alpine has never broken backwards compatibility with anything AI-net, so it would be very strange if they did with the w900...

Also, I just got official word that it will be shipping in February


----------



## dradd21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Why the 2v pre-outs?? WTF.... lame..


----------



## AppleBonker (Jan 5, 2010)

lbc240 said:


> It Should
> Yes, if you want voice guidance
> It Should
> 
> ...


I guess I'll have to check back closer to release. That is a fair amount of money to drop on something that might not work as expected, though I agree that it would be weird if they started to break backwards compatibility. The H701 is pretty much the only reason I'm looking at an Alpine HU. Without the proc, I'd almost certainly be going a different route.



dradd21 said:


> Why the 2v pre-outs?? WTF.... lame..


Why are people so concerned with the pre-out voltages? If you take the time to do the install right, this value makes minimal difference.


----------



## AppleBonker (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm going to hope that I misread something, but in browsing the manual it appears that you cannot use a backup camera that displays video over RCA. Someone please tell me I am incorrect. I don't really want to have to mount a new camera and re-run all of the associated wiring to the front of my car.


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

If you add the Imprint processor, that will give you 4volt pre-outs. 

I am also a die-hard Alpine fan... but lately their products have been pissing me off. I was looking elsewhere for my next DD head unit... but I will wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Did anyone notice a small button on the lower right corner, right on the edge of the HU, would that *FINALLY be a button for a detachable screen*?

That´s the ONLY reason I havent bought an Alpine double din HU.


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Nevermind, I looked for it in the manual & it doesn´t say anything about a detachable faceplate/screen, damn!!


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

from the looks of things companies that focus alot in sq are going down..


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

Some new info on the W900 that I learned from CES:

1. The unit starts up in 6 seconds. This is by far the fastest of the navigation units out there.

2. Alpine will be supporting the unit with a 2 YEAR warranty! Very impressive. Obviously they are doing their best to make up for the blackbird navigation fiasco....


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

lbc240 said:


> Some new info on the W900 that I learned from CES:
> 
> 1. The unit starts up in 6 seconds. This is by far the fastest of the navigation units out there.
> 
> 2. Alpine will be supporting the unit with a 2 YEAR warranty! Very impressive. Obviously they are doing their best to make up for the blackbird navigation fiasco....


tried it didnt like it. cool on paper the "slide" menu needs to be redone.


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

bmwproboi05 said:


> tried it didnt like it. cool on paper the "slide" menu needs to be redone.


you must be speaking of the W407... the W900 has an interface more like the W505. Did you even look at the user manual i posted? RTFM lol...


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

I HAVE ONE AND IT WORKS GREAT!!!!


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

Booger said:


> I HAVE ONE AND IT WORKS GREAT!!!!


the w900? any upgrades to the nav over the previous software? does it have digital out? will it control the h701?


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Nav is based on the latest M300 ( which is fast and very reliable) 

No Digital Out on this model but maybe a future model...wink,wink..


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

Booger said:


> Nav is based on the latest M300 ( which is fast and very reliable)
> 
> No Digital Out on this model but maybe a future model...wink,wink..



so no control for the 701? hypatheticaly speaking, how far in the future.... wink, wink? possible 701 control in the future as well?


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

So my alpine rep stopped by today and he has a pre production version of INA-w900. 
Wow is this thing fast. from start up to ready is less than 7 seconds including the navigation. Ipod interface is very fast. Can go from A to M is less than a second. Ipod track up and down is really fast. I did find out that it does have 24 bit Burr Brown converter. mabe with the imprint it is a really good sound deck. I really like this deck.


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Is the faceplate/screen detachable?

Looked in the manual but didn´t find anything about it.


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

dradd21 said:


> Why the 2v pre-outs?? WTF.... lame..


They want you to purchase the IMPRINT audio processor, the IMPRINT will raise the pre-outs to 4V.


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

dradd21 said:


> The X08 in Japan is Bad Ass!!
> 
> I have always been a long time Alpine Fan... But I have to admit that for the first time in my life I'm thinking of looking else where for my next DD.. It is very sad how poor the IVA-W205 and the PMD-B200 integration was. I was one of the first people in my area to get this piece and boy was I sorry.... I went through 3 units b/f they finally admitted that maybe they shouldn't have released this package just yet. I have been running the 4th unit for just over 2 years now, I've gotten used to it by now, but I will admit that the maps REALLY suck. I drive over 4K a month in several states and have found myself in odd places looking for p.o.i. many times. I don't trust the restaurant locator at all anymore. I would LOVE it if Tom Tom or Garmin would take over the maps and Alpine stick to what they used to know.... (Sigh.......) Do I really want to take the chance again on committing myself to spending the money on a guaranteed piece of ****..... (I can't believe that I just admitted that my favorite of all time is now headed down the tubes IMO...)
> 
> ...



I have the IVA-W200 with blackbird.........what a NIGHTMARE!!!!! I experienced the same waste of 1K on the blackbird with Dock. Anyway, Just ordered the INA-W900. I did see the unit at CES, its not the best looking but it's fast. 

If the 900 doesn't work nearly perfect, I'm sending that crap back to Crutchfield and going with a Pioneer Avic-Z110Bt or the Kenwood 9960 due out in March/April. 

Ironically I had just updated the 200 with the new 300 Navigation. I would have liked to have put in the 407 but just didn't like the slow IPOD interface (inability to jump through library, like the 200) and tedious slide menu.

Sucks, that Bluetooth is not included in the 900, but it still has the fastest boot time. I hear the KCE-400 bluetooth works OK. I'll be putting in the IMPRINT for the first time as well. 

It will be really interesting to see if the new Kenwood improves the 20sec boot time in April. But I just didn't want to wait that long.

I'll let you know how I like the 900 next week 

by the way if you are looking for a M300 Nav I'll have one for sale soon, by the way it works great! Thank God after the Blackbird.


----------



## PeteW (Feb 5, 2010)

Byron327 said:


> I have the IVA-W200 with blackbird.........what a NIGHTMARE!!!!! I experienced the same waste of 1K on the blackbird with Dock. Anyway, Just ordered the INA-W900. I did see the unit at CES, its not the best looking but it's fast.
> 
> If the 900 doesn't work nearly perfect, I'm sending that crap back to Crutchfield and going with a Pioneer Avic-Z110Bt or the Kenwood 9960 due out in March/April.
> 
> ...


Any further thoughts on this? I am very close to pulling the trigger on this setup (with Imprint).

The only two drawbacks I can see is the thick face that will protrude from the dash, and that none of the Alpine processors offer MultiEQ XT Pro (which I use at my day job from time to time).

Any input would be great and very helpful.

Thanks, and it looks like this is a nice forum. I suspect I will be spending a good amount of time here.


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Alpine INA-W900 good but defective, sending back*

Yes, I recently found this forum as well. So far, the Alpine INA-W900 works great with everything I have hooked up (IMPRINT, Bluetooth, SIRIUS, SWI, IPOD). Unfortunately, the video input (both AUX and rear view cam) do not work  Crutchfield is sending me a new unit Monday.

Other than that disappointment:mean:, I really like it. Hopefully, I just got 1/1000 that is defective. 

This unit is the not the most aesthetically pleasing but is clean and I'm happy it can match my amber dash colors in my G35 Coupe.

Highly recommend the IMPRINT, I don't even have it tuned yet and it already improves my system a lot! Particularly the "media expander" to put life back into MP3s.

As for the protrusion from the dash, that is mostly an install issue. Mine is flush with the face of the dash with the acception of the bottom lip, but since my dash is polished aluminum, this head unit really looks factory 

I'll do a more extensive review once I have the system complete with a new head unit.


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Are the buttons iluminated amber? COOL!!

Post some pics of it in the dash please.

I still don´t get why Alpine doesn´t put a detachable faceplate(screen instead of the trim plate).....


----------



## PeteW (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Alpine INA-W900 good but defective, sending back*



Byron327 said:


> Yes, I recently found this forum as well. So far, the Alpine INA-W900 works great with everything I have hooked up (IMPRINT, Bluetooth, SIRIUS, SWI, IPOD). Unfortunately, the video input (both AUX and rear view cam) do not work  Crutchfield is sending me a new unit Monday.
> 
> Other than that disappointment:mean:, I really like it. Hopefully, I just got 1/1000 that is defective.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures of the unit installed in your car? I am putting one in an 07 Maxima with all of the same options, so there are a few similarities.

Were you able to tap into the factory installed Sirius antenna, or did you have to put in a new one?


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

The buttons appear to take on a slight tint of whatever background color you chose. A huge improvement over only one choice of bright blue. 

Pics will be posted next week after new head unit arrives. 

I don't think you'll be able to use the factory Sat Radio Hardware. You'll need the alpine adapter box for SIRUIS and the Sirius Tuner (comes with antenna). I already had this after market hardware in my car from the previous Alpine unit that was installed.

I am noticing that after you make a phone call the Bluetooth seems to hang and display (updating). A bit disapointing, but the good news is you can still make calls through you phone and have the bluetooth setup works. So, I can live with that, it's usually more convenient to use the phone for controls anyway. The again it's 2010 and Pioineer Avic Z110BT seems to have no issues with this.

Can't wait to get replacement unit, button up the dash, then I"ll post some pics.


----------



## velomatt (May 11, 2009)

Did anyone ever connect a PXA-h701 to the INA-w900?
Does it work?


----------

